# New wood heat user. Englander 30NC



## Constrictor (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok last winter i was thinking about doing a wood stove because i have a woodshop that makes lots of kiln dried oak scraps, and my house is 100% electric and very expensive to heat.  this winter i made it a reality. Made a hearth, covered the hearth and walls with tile ( my first time tiling) and installed a englander 30NC this is my 5th day of no electric heat. So far i love the stove, im getting 8-12 hour burns and im warm so im happy. One thing i used some black pipe dope to seal where the black pipe connects inside the house, and most of it has dried up and cracked off leaving me a bit worried about carbon monoxide. perhaps i should have let the putty sit overnight?


----------



## InTheRockies (Dec 9, 2008)

I love your hearth (those large tiles are handsome) and that's one nice looking beast of a stove. You'll stay nice and warm this winter.  Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## fossil (Dec 9, 2008)

If you're talking about the slip joints between sections of single-wall stovepipe (which is what it looks like you've used)...if the connector pipe/chimney system is properly installed and has no draft problem, then there will be no leakage of CO or any other product of combustion out of the pipe during operation of the stove.  If the joints are not completely airtight, room air will drawn into the pipe and exit the home out the top of the chimney.  Rick


----------



## Prada (Dec 9, 2008)

That looks very nice. I really like it. I am shocked that your getting 8 to 12 hour burns already and it's not even a cat stove. My Buck keeps us toasty warm but we sure can't get burns anywhere near that long with it. Nice stove and Super work on your Hearth!


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Very pretty Constrictor...I don't think an elevated hearth would work out for me but it does accent the stove well.


----------



## Got Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

I like it! Nothing like stepping back and admiring the work you have done. The tiling job looks fantastic, especially for a first timer. Well done!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 10, 2008)

Nicley Done!


----------



## bill*67 (Dec 10, 2008)

it looks great! very nice tile job for a first timer. enjoy!!


----------

